# Suggestions for hides for Russian tortoise outdoors



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I just completed building an outdoor enclosure for a Russian tortoise who I will picking up from rescue next saturday (Aug 06 2011). I need a couple of good hides for the RT. I would appreaciate any suggestions. Thank You


----------



## dmmj (Jul 29, 2011)

My smaller ones use cinder blocks. For bigger ones you can always bury a pot or two.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 29, 2011)

All good suggestions. I salvaged the unused top part of a kitty litter pan. I covered it with that coco fiber matting they use to line wire pots, and mounded dirt and rocks up around the sides. 
One of their favorite spots to bask is on top!
Depends on your weather. If it is really hot, the cinderblocks (one layer) covered with a piece of wood with some dirt around/on top for insulation makes a great cool spot.
If it is rainy, an igloo or similar small dog house with some Timothy hay in it is nice.
Keep an eye on Craigslist, people advertise a lot of dog houses of various shapes.
Russians also like to burrow under plants like hostas or grasses like Carex.


----------



## Laura (Jul 29, 2011)

a couple of bricks layed out with a board over the top.. or a planted plant.. mine is a spider plant and natural grasses.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 30, 2011)

I used an empty 5 gal bucket cut the handle off then cut in half sprayed with that rock texture paint then sealed it  here's a pic of the smaller one for the little guys I also have a bigger one but no pic


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 30, 2011)

coreyc said:


> I used an empty 5 gal bucket cut the handle off then cut in half sprayed with that rock texture paint then sealed it  here's a pic of the smaller one for the little guys I also have a bigger one but no pic



I am going to look into that rock texture paint, that looks much more natural


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all these great ideas, much appreciated. I will post photos of the finished enclosure soon. Thanks again.

Brandon Griswold


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool ideas. I just use peices of wood temporarly for shade. Inside I use a large half log.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 30, 2011)

Overturned flowerpots, half-flowerpots, and half-logs.

BTW:


coreyc said:


> I used an empty 5 gal bucket cut the handle off then cut in half sprayed with that rock texture paint then sealed it  here's a pic of the smaller one for the little guys I also have a bigger one but no pic



Does the substrate in that picture consist solely of rocks? I would think that is bad for their plastron, wouldn't you?


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 31, 2011)

I use overturned flower plants and also a flower planter upside down with a hole in the side. I also have plants. I don't have a russian, but I think a hide is a hide


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a cute little dog house filled with dried grass in my Russian tortoise pen. But they never use it. I always find them dug into the dirt under a clump of roots.


----------



## coreyc (Jul 31, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Overturned flowerpots, half-flowerpots, and half-logs.
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...



That hide is one of three it's on the rocks so if they are walking on the rocks and want to get out of the sun they can the section of rocks is a small part of the enclosure the other two hides are on soil but they usually hide in the grass any way  they walk on sand and rock's in the wild don't they


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 31, 2011)

coreyc said:


> That hide is one of three it's on the rocks so if they are walking on the rocks and want to get out of the sun they can the section of rocks is a small part of the enclosure the other two hides are on soil but they usually hide in the grass any way  they walk on sand and rock's in the wild don't they



Okay, as long as they have other options, then it's a good set up.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 31, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I have a cute little dog house filled with dried grass in my Russian tortoise pen. But they never use it. I always find them dug into the dirt under a clump of roots.



Knowing Russians, they would probably only try to go in there if you tried to keep them out, lol


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 31, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cute little dog house filled with dried grass in my Russian tortoise pen. But they never use it. I always find them dug into the dirt under a clump of roots.
> ...



haha, so true!!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine have a "cave"... It is made out of cement slabs, lined with an oval shaped trashcan that has the back end slightly elevated and holes drilled in it for drainage. The top is a large flat rock that doubles as a basking area. They do use it, but they also have burrows that they dug themselves and use those just as often.


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Aug 2, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Mine have a "cave"... It is made out of cement slabs, lined with an oval shaped trashcan that has the back end slightly elevated and holes drilled in it for drainage. The top is a large flat rock that doubles as a basking area. They do use it, but they also have burrows that they dug themselves and use those just as often.



Awesome hide! Thanks for the example and photos.


----------



## 68merc (Aug 4, 2011)

I have 6 hides for my 3 Russians, they only use 3 of them. Mine seem to like a tight fit. In fact my big female digs in at night and fills the entry so she has to dig her way out in the morning. 
The hides most used are pots from trees/shrubs that came from home depot. I dig a hole and drop in the pot. Backfill and cover with rocks. Here is a photo.




This is made from block and they never go in...




And yes I know that'd a redfoot, she is not in that pen anymore.


----------

